# Stadt- bzw. Anfahrtplan in Corel oder Freehand



## bredbw (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo, ich muss eine Anfahrt in einen Web-Auftritt einbinden, muss also einen Stadtplan-Ausschnitt selber nachzeichnen. Schnellste Bearbeitung wäre für mich in Corel Draw möglich, da ich dort Erfahrungen von früher habe. Freehand geht auch, dauert mir aber zu lange, da ich zu wenig damit gearbeitet habe. Gibt es Tipps, Anleitungen Schritt für Schritt im Web?


----------



## Martys (10. Mai 2004)

Screenshot von einem Stadtplan, Scan einer Karte etc. in den Hintergrund legen und dann die wichtigsten Straßen, Wege etc. nachzeichnen.


----------



## bredbw (10. Mai 2004)

Habe ich in Corel gemacht.  Wie kann ich die Vorlage verblassen? In Photoshop mit der Ebenen-Technik geht`s ja einfach.


----------



## hämma (11. Mai 2004)

Kannst sie ja auch im Photoshop nachzeichnen und die Pfade exportieren.


----------



## christhebaer (11. Mai 2004)

oder schnell und schmutzig:
Setz einen Transparent-Filter drauf 

Gruß
christhebaer


----------



## jfk adi (12. Mai 2004)

> Habe ich in Corel gemacht. Wie kann ich die Vorlage verblassen? In Photoshop mit der Ebenen-Technik geht`s ja einfach.



Das geht genauso wie im Photoshop.
Objektmanager(andokfenster aktivieren) und eine Neue Ebene erstellen.
Die Vorlage in die unterste Ebene setzen ein Rechteck (weiße Füllung) drüber zeichnen und dem Rechteck transparenz (gleichmäßig) zuweisen (50% ist Voreinstellung, wenn man es blasser haben will Regler höher ziehen).
Diese Ebene dann sperren und auf der darüberliegenden arbeiten.

mfg jfkadi


----------

